# I need guidance in putting in a new sat. head unit



## skatingdisaster (Oct 18, 2007)

This is the head unit I want to get.
Sony - Apple® iPod®/Satellite Radio/HD Radio-Ready CD Deck - CDX-GT320

It says its satellite ready, so I'm guessing I don't have to buy that
$100 sirius/xm brain or something.

Now for this, how do I go about putting this into my car,
which is a 2002 se-r. Do I just take out the two wires connecting
to the previous radio and connect it to the new one? I don't
have anything else to hook up to it besides that part.

I went to the best buy guy and he was saying that to make it
look like it came out of the shop, to buy a car kit. Coudln't find
one for a nissan. So if anyone has a find on that, it would help
to send a link for it.

And are there anything else that I need to do for the satellite radio
to work? From what I heard, the antenna comes with the subscription
to whoever but if anything's different, just let me know.


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

You have 1 of 2 options as far as a "Car Kit" goes. you can go to wal-mart and they have universal Wiring harness's for $7 but this requires some experience but it is the cheaper rout or you can go to circuit city thay sell whats called a "Smart Harness" witch is basically plug and play it requires no wiring you just plug the cars outputs in one end and the other end into the head unit. as far as the sat. radio goes alot of the time that means that u still have to buy a kit and it plugs in through a set of inputs through the head unit. although you may just need the antenna with the service. "Worst Buy" always has a limited selection of wiring harness's so i would NOT use them for referance. 

If all else fails :
Nissan / Infiniti Wiring Harness


Hope this helps good luck!


----------



## skatingdisaster (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. It helps me a bit to know what to buy.
No I don't have any experience with this stuff.
I'll check out that link in a little bit, thanks.


----------

